# Custom Skiff



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Billfish Republic said:


> New (to me) poling skiff. 14 ft with Johnson 25 tiller.


Congratulations! Looks like you have a great summer ahead of you!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a sweet ride!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool skiff let's see some slim

Is that the Bay and Miami


----------



## Billfish Republic (Oct 22, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Cool skiff let's see some slim
> 
> Is that the Bay and Miami


Thanks guys!

Thats the bay north of Palm Beach inlet. Munion island.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Billfish Republic (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Billfish Republic (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Cool old school light weight engine. Good find.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice congrats


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Tumblehome hull = awesome


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Is that an aluminum hull? Cool boat!


----------

